# How much of a chance to give a new mom?



## anieatkin (Mar 22, 2009)

My black and white hooded and albino rats came from a feeder shop. Not surprisingly, they also came knocked up. The albino had hers first, and though there are SO MANY I am daunted at the prospect of homing them, she's an attentive and careful mommy. 

The black and white, however, seems more interested in escaping from her aquarium. Sometimes she sleeps *near* them, but not close enough to nurse. I haven't actually seen her care for them at all. 

The pups were born last night, and they've all got their 'milk band' (though I suspect the albino was nursing them- I was afraid for her health and separated the mothers with their own litters). They're also in an aquarium with a hermit crab heater on the wall- they felt so cold!!

How long should I give my rat to warm up to her new little cagemates before interceding with formula/persuading the albino to take a few extra?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

some rats are better moms than others...as long as she's feeding them and stimulating them to go to the bathroom they should be okay. Keep an eye on their bellies, look for milkbands (good) and dark bluish/purple bellies (bad since it is likely the milk they had that is going rotten in their tums since mom isn't licking them to encourage them to eliminate).


----------

